# Uncooperative Pediatric Patient



## jacquien (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi, 
Could someone please tell me what diagnosis code I should use for an "uncooperative pediatric patient"?  I was looking at diagnoses and was thinking of maybe using 312.9.  Would this be an acceptable?
Thanks!


----------



## pineapplelvr (Aug 31, 2012)

hello-- are there any other dx for this visit? if not, based on the age I would use fussy infant 780.91 or V65.5 feared complaint not found or just code any symptoms they may have had... I wouldn't use the disturbance of conduct code.

hope that helps.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Sep 4, 2012)

What was the patient's chief complaint?  Just because they were uncooperative during the visit, doesn't mean that should be coded as the diagnosis. You should code based on the nature of the presenting problem. 

Further,  I would not recommend you append any mental health codes in this instance.  Those diagnoses should be very carefully reported and only on the firmly confirmed physician diagnosis.


----------



## jacquien (Sep 11, 2012)

These patients vary in age...from 1 year to teens.  I always code the chief compaint first as that is the reason for the procedure.  780.91 would not work based on the ages.  However, maybe 780.95 would because it is for a child, adolescent or adult.  Thanks for the help!


----------

